# Facebook thread?



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

dont even know if this alowed?
Got the idea from tarantulaforums.us and proved quite popular, its nice to have like - minded people on fb
heres mine!
Welcome to Facebook
Naomi h


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

mines

www.facebook.com/weller2005

think that link should work


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Here you go , a thread made last year with a similar idea . http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/458144-facebook.html


----------



## sdh_22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's mine
Scott Hedditch | Facebook


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Can't get the rite link from my iPhone I'm Stephen newell I have a god awful pic of me with spider legs


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Can't get the rite link from my iPhone I'm Stephen newell I have a god awful pic of me with spider legs


:lol2: that pic mate had to be the funniest thing iv ever seen :lol2:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

Biffy said:


> Can't get the rite link from my iPhone I'm Stephen newell I have a god awful pic of me with spider legs





TCBT said:


> :lol2: that pic mate had to be the funniest thing iv ever seen :lol2:


Lol my brother done it when I left my facebook logged in at my mums:lol2: still got to get him back! I've grow to like the pic though:bash:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im Selina Bailey- Brown on fb. Most people have added me anyway


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

TalulaTarantula said:


> dont even know if this alowed?
> Got the idea from tarantulaforums.us and proved quite popular, its nice to have like - minded people on fb
> heres mine!
> Welcome to Facebook
> Naomi h


Ahh, I was wondering who it was that added me, I knew you had to be someone off here. lol

Here's mine if anyone else wants to add me http://www.facebook.com/spicewwfc?sk=info#!/spicewwfc I think most of you already have anyway.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spicewwfc said:


> Ahh, I was wondering who it was that added me, I knew you had to be someone off here. lol
> 
> Here's mine if anyone else wants to add me http://www.facebook.com/spicewwfc?sk=info#!/spicewwfc I think most of you already have anyway.


Added you.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Added you.


Confirmed :2thumb:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

brandan smith do your worse


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=675794766

knock ya selfs out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Kerry Coldron, add me. 8) I'm the one looking very drunk on my profile picture. :whistling2:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Feel free to add  http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=703885211


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*mines*

mine is mick o'halloran


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Kerry Coldron, add me. 8) I'm the one looking very drunk on my profile picture. :whistling2:



^^^ she's the one being bent over by her female friend in the picture :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TCBT said:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=675794766
> 
> knock ya selfs out :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Dont accept my add then :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Dont accept my add then :whistling2::whistling2:


:gasp: theres noooo friend requests there :Na_Na_Na_Na: give it 10 , my computer is really messing up today :whip:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TCBT said:


> :gasp: theres noooo friend requests there :Na_Na_Na_Na: give it 10 , my computer is really messing up today :whip:


And i was thinking you were ignoring me :O


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

selina20 said:


> And i was thinking you were ignoring me :O



how could i ignore you, after all your a legend :Na_Na_Na_Na: :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> ^^^ she's the one being bent over by her female friend in the picture :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah, I had a lot to drink that night. :blush:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, I had a lot to drink that night. :blush:


 what ever what you and your *friends* do is up to u  hahaha


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Shandy said:


> what ever what you and your *friends* do is up to u  hahaha


There's photos of us all kissing as well, like why don't I remember that?


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

on your fb ? lol ill have too have a gander hahaha


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Jake Marriott | Facebook

If not, search Jake Marriott

my pic is a pic of Earthworm Jim


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

snowgoose said:


> Jake Marriott | Facebook
> 
> If not, search Jake Marriott
> 
> my pic is a pic of *Earthworm Jim*


I loved the pc game XD


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all

Im Stephen Bling Savastano on f'book

The pic of the woman painting the tattoo on my arm


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

if anyone adds me can you inbox me please there was like 5 requests then there was non ??? weird


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

TCBT said:


> if anyone adds me can you inbox me please there was like 5 requests then there was non ??? weird


You finally accepted then. How wude!!!!


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

selina20 said:


> You finally accepted then. How wude!!!!



lol yea i had to go to your page, click the "add as friend " button, then it said frienship exepted, what the **** thats about i do not know


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Who is Rich Spicer?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I've just accepted everyone, people might want to message me telling me who they are. :lol2:


----------



## TCBT (Jul 11, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I've just accepted everyone, people might want to message me telling me who they are. :lol2:


ill message back our long message in abit kerry, im off n on this comp like mad, sit for to long, i well vertially die lol, lay down, i throw up so im in a no win situation here.... dont bang your head to hard EVER :blowup:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

TCBT said:


> ill message back our long message in abit kerry, im off n on this comp like mad, sit for to long, i well vertially die lol, lay down, i throw up so im in a no win situation here.... dont bang your head to hard EVER :blowup:


Yeah, no it's ok take your time. :notworthy:

Yeah it doesn't sound fun, hope you're ok and everything.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I've just accepted everyone, people might want to message me telling me who they are. :lol2:


Guess which one is me lmao


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

vivalabam said:


> I've just accepted everyone, people might want to message me telling me who they are. :lol2:


I put a message on it saying who I am lol


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> Who is Rich Spicer?


 
That would be me.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Guess which one is me lmao


Haha I know who you are. :lol2:



fangsy said:


> I put a message on it saying who I am lol


Yeah I saw that, thanks. ^_^


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

spicewwfc said:


> That would be me.


Cool


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Have just set up a chat group for everyone so enjoy.


----------



## Georginie (Nov 28, 2009)

*facebook*

here's mine:
Welcome to Facebook


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Log in | Facebook


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

This is mine...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=1176611079

(If you come across a photo of a middle-aged woman in an open-topped two seater wearing a stupid hat. that'll be me...) :blush:


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

Added you all lol
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001022187394 is me in case ye are wondering who the stalker is


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

JoeR said:


> Added you all lol
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001022187394 is me in case ye are wondering who the stalker is


Well, fancy bumping into you here. 

ian


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

Mine is louis france i have a skinhead with my glasses on, cant miss me really lol


----------



## JoeR (Dec 24, 2009)

igmillichip said:


> Well, fancy bumping into you here.
> 
> ian


Speaking of stalkers:lol2:
Hello Ian


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

Log in | Facebook :whistling2:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

here you go people 


Tomasz Gorajski | Facebook


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Nice to see so many people joined the group .


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

i added some of you my dads my mistake. (ANDY CAMPBELL) dnt accpet.

im Callam Campbell ;p

my bad 

lol


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Cheers for the adds :2thumb:


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

added everyone. 

Matthew Bagley | Facebook

Thats mine for new people to the thread


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

added everyone  mine is http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1667460870 :2thumb:


----------



## dean.tman (Oct 31, 2010)

heres mine guys feel free to add me Dean Bentley | Facebook


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Heres mine 

Ella Galtrey | Facebook


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dont forget to add people to the group we have on there. Everyone is welcome. Got a lovely group on there so far nice getting to know a fair few of you XD


----------



## thwarts (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's mine: Jon Waites | Facebook


----------



## xXxLynnxXx (Aug 9, 2009)

www.facebook.com/distilleress : victory:


----------



## Jamie0208 (Aug 4, 2009)

My Facebook is usually full with Tarantula, Gaming and music related stuff. Enjoy. ^^
http://www.facebook.com/Jamie0208


----------

